# Alaska LADIES.....what is Alaska life like for a LADY...?



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you live in Alaska now or have ever lived in Alaska and you are a LADY......what is life in Alaska Like.......????

Others feel free to ask questions......Fourm member "Kasilofhome" has agreed to start answering some questions. Thank You.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok this is where it goes. 

I really like it because it is very real, You work and your life is better. Being self disdained in how you spend your time is important. Winter like now is crafting and planning time. Planning for next summers job having room to build things in doors cause when summer comes you need the extra hours of day light to get everything done.

Now it is 1pm and I have to run but I will add more.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I do have an Alaska question----
My husband watches some things on TV about Alaska. Are wines not allowed? Whatever reality TV show he watches shows them arresting people for felonies for making or having homemade wines or commercial alcohol.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

In certain towns the people voted to ban booze of all types. This was a self governing issue they had the right to do that. At any time the people can vote to change that. There is a heavy tax on booze esp hard stuff and wine. Many people make their own. 

We have a high rate for Diagnosed FAS (I write it that way because many areas do not diagnose that the child is just labled DD developementaly delayed. Up here there is a growing trend in better care/treatment and support for these kids. My son is affected but at 18 with care it is not an issue.

This is why people in certain area made that choice. Knowing why booze is banned is important.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

How would ladies earn money to support themselves in the backwoods?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What is your cabin/home like.......??? What are the men like "Really"......the single/divorced men..more towards the 40 to 70 y/o age group.....???


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Income
well out here many people work in the summer. It is tourist and fishing driven. Women commercial fish and guide. Running B&B's working for lodges, yes there are women who are dr's and nurses and they work in the local hospital. 

Things really are seasonal right now I am prepping meat (goat) it is cold meat as it was shot yesterday and now it is trim and cut. I am debating about canning more but if I make the cut off for the butcher he will make it in to lot of things I do not do so well.

Next will come the cheese making time.

Out door burns to clear more land for planting.

followed by starting plants and dreaming of the snow to go away.

Then break up Uck.

Dig out deep litter

Net mending

cook for friends with fish crews

deal with gardens

fish

can can can

and always get wood and fuel.

Doing so much stuff we do not really need a ton of money--We do not need fancy clothes or alot of plastic junk. We always need yarn, cloth, canning jars --did I mention wood.

Not everyone has running water, and not all five gallon buckets are for food. Blankets in front of door is not rare. We do not have an artic entress which is odd.

Rich and poor work together and you quickly learn who the takers are.

Cabins are often simple shelter to keep you warm and to hold and protect you stuff. tables and chairs last long as --you know how to use duct tape. Lot's of crafts (my craft is cooking) stuff is around and preps that some here thing might be store on a shelf in a garage are needed often enough that the box gets a bit of osb and an table cloth and becomes a table. I think it is a law to have dogs. People know what is growing out side in the woods to eat. A friend will tell you where the wild blueberries are. Some of my friends live in cabins that the taxing assessor claims is not fit for humans. An others have cabins with marble tile ect. House fires are common--too much for me. Tide books come out in March pick up lots as a tide book replaces a clock in the summer. 

Men --great my best subject (not) I have many males as friends --there are spare men up here. I live in a community where church is big and we create our own events. The Eagles and moose have lodges near. Dinner is served at 5 on Friday --it is a steak deal 10 buck (gone up 2 in 9 years) 

If you are looking for a guy come on up.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm no lady and never lived in Alaska, but thought I would share this link. She is the epitome of what I consider an Alaskan woman to be. I've made several pieces of furniture from her free plans and they all (but 1) turned out great.

About Ana White | Ana White

Plus she's hot!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I want the farmhouse bed.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

When you're from elsewhere, it's hard to imagine the way people act toward each other in Alaska. When you're from Alaska, it's very weird to go "Outside" because people are so different.
In Alaska (I've lived in Juneau, Anchorage, Fairbanks, Anchor Point, Homer, so really a pretty good cross-section of on-road locations) people are generally friendly, helpful, easygoing and get along one way or another. If they don't like someone, I found they would just avoid, not make problems.
Outside, people don't look at each other, don't stop to help, don't know their neighbors, tend to get the police involved or take things personally that don't really have anything to do with them.
I moved out of Alaska after 25 years, and 2 years later went back up for a visit. I was in the Anchorage airport after a red-eye flight, so it was after midnight in the winter. Ran into several people I knew, visited a bit, then headed down an empty corridor to the restroom. Gentleman coming towards me smiled, nodded, asked how my flight was, and I was trying like mad to remember his name. Later I realized he was a total stranger - I had never seen him before. THAT's Alaska to me. 
I don't miss digging the snow out of the driveway before being able to drive to work in the morning, I don't miss being cold ALL the time except in the shower or in the car, I don't miss the high prices, but I do miss the people.
Kit, now in Oregon, where I'm warm.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i don't live in AK. may i contribute my experience when i visited?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Mooselover said:


> i don't live in AK. may i contribute my experience when i visited?


Nope.... :trollface


Sure... just don't be mean like me. :icecream:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> How would ladies earn money to support themselves in the backwoods?


Trap, then make fur hats etc.

Write for magazines.

I know one family where the husband and wife do contract work in Prudhoe Bay. 

Work at one of the lodges. 

Gold miner. I know a couple that mine 4-5 months a year. 

Chainsaw carver.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura---a long time ago in Seattle women did a lot of "seamstressing" to make money, at least that's what teh books say.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

How many homes are "dry cabins" compared to how many have running water and sewer? Are dry homes common or rare?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What kind of pay rate does a registered nurse make in Alaska?

Can you really see the northern lights like they show in pictures?


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I have several questions that do not have to be answered just by the ladies.
I'm looking at states to retire in and the fact that Alaska does not have a personal income or a state sales tax is attractive to me.

Cost: I understand everything is shipped to Alaska. Just how much more expensive is it to live there?

I live 90 miles north of NYC. I currently pay:

$3.88 for regular gasoline
$2.99 a gallon for 2% milk
$1.99 a pound for butter
$3.49 for my favorite Eddys ice creme
$6.99 a lb. for coho salmon
$3.99 a lb. for chicken breast
$2.99 for 4 lb. navel oranges

Propane and heating oil are currently just under $4.00 a gallon.

Buying property.
Here undeveloped land goes for $3000.00 an acre and up.

Is it true most property is owned by the govt.? 
How do you find land that is for sale?
Do you buy undeveloped land and build a house or is it better to buy land with a house on it? 
How expensive is it to ship building material to the state?
Are there any houses built with alternative material like straw bale?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Aohtee said:


> Propane and heating oil are currently just under $4.00 a gallon.
> 
> Buying property.
> Here undeveloped land goes for $3000.00 an acre and up.
> ...



I just paid: $3.88 for Heating oil

Undeveloped property is roughly: $500.oo per acre up to $550,000.00 per acre Location, location, location.

Yes: Most property is owned by some Govt. (this is good or bad) I am in the middle of the Chugach National Forest.

Finding land is easy, there is lots of land and houses for sale (I just retired from 41 years as a Real Estate Broker in Alaska).

Unless you have extensive experience in RE development and construction, I suggest you buy existing Cabin, Cottage, Home.

We have many massive lumber yards,plus Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, Sams Club, etc.

You can build out of any material you want, Hard to beat 2" X 6" framed walls.

Relocating to Alaska


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you for the link. That site should answer most of my questions.

One of my favorite book series is based in your area: Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak character.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> How many homes are "dry cabins" compared to how many have running water and sewer? Are dry homes common or rare?



Dry cabins are the norm the more rural. In the city and large towns public water and public sewer systems are near 98%

I am the last person in this CITY to have indoor plumbing. Most around here start with a small dry cabin to live-in for a few years as they build a cottage or house.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

There's no way this side of hades that I'd be walking around headed to an outhouse where big brown shaggy bears play..

I guess this confirms that if I had lived in wagon train days, they would have thrown me out somewhere in Ohio..LOL


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I appreciate the comments posted, but think I'd mention that most people in Alaska live very much like people everywhere else, in normal houses and have "normal" jobs, they just have better scenery. They of course have more options for getting away than many in the lower 48 do, and perhaps more lifestyle choices, tho many things that people associate with Alaska are lifestyle choices that can be pursued in other places, and end up with a similar degree of freedom.

I dont think you can say the Alaska people are neccesarily always a certain way, and everyone in the lower 48 are another, I've seen much the same difference living in small towns in the Rockies. You can also find unfriendly people in Ak or in small mountain towns, but they are in the minority, are often from somewhere else, and often aren't that happy about being where they are. 


When in Fairbanks a few years ago, I learned a bit about it. I was surprised to learn that Fairbanks had city water and electricity before many more "civilized" places in the lower 48 (late 1890's or early 1900's). Just to keep things in perspective. Alaska isn't all totally wild and wooly and primitive, it is pretty well right outside the door tho in most places. Being brand new towns in the gold rush period or later, (and having money) they often had the very most up to date things when they built towns.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what Andrews grandmother did (like WTmentioned) she was a seamstress.she also cooked for single men and bed and board for others. i believe the gf did furtrapping. this was in 1880 or thereabouts.

spare men in Alaska eh! bears thinking about. ~Georgia.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Kasilof 20 percent are dry cabins. Water "stations" places to get water are normal. The Kasilof Merk is one. 

Now, for prices Go to Fred Meyers site and type in zip code 99610 you will see currrent groc. prices. Gas for me today is 4.09 go to gas buddy and again type in 99610.

location determines what is the norm. Cities have codes I live where we only have nationals and they might not always be followed. 


"


----------



## Rock1463 (Nov 28, 2012)

All I know about living in Alaska I have learned from the TV show Alaska: The Last Frontier, seems like a very hard but very fulfilling life.

Alaska: The Last Frontier: Meet the Kilcher Family : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Are there horses in Alaska? I would never live where there are no horses. I can imagine it would be expensive to keep one up there? Dang, I keep editing as I think of things. My aunt lives near Anchorage, well out from Anchorage. I have never met her but once when I was small. I would love to visit her but cannot afford to do that. She is my Dad's last living sister. My Dad always wanted to go to Alaska, but never had the chance, well he had the chance, he never took it, kept waiting to retire, and then he passed away before he retired. 

I would like to visit Alaska, just to see my last living Aunt.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, Horses........but feed is expensive. We sometimes used horses in the Big Game Guiding Business.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

A good share of horses here. In here is a story --which is true a commercial fisherman used horses to fish with for years. Well, the IRS had and issue with the man taking the horse cost as fishing expensive as deductions. Surely this was a scam. NO. The man used the horses with special shoes, to pull the nets and the rigging to load in a wagon to take fish to the station up the beach for the sales. Many home movies and making notes that the fish site used NO other means to transfer the fish and thus horse expensive were allowed in his case.

Horse for hunting, There is a cattle drive every year thur part of Soldotna and we have an active rodeo group.


Nursing wages. --Not off the top of my head but become an person who puts you out for surgery and you are looking at a paycheck of over 400,000. plus bonas and houseing assistance in our local hospital. PCA make 16 an hour.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Aohtee said:


> I have several questions that do not have to be answered just by the ladies.
> I'm looking at states to retire in and the fact that Alaska does not have a personal income or a state sales tax is attractive to me.
> 
> Cost: I understand everything is shipped to Alaska. Just how much more expensive is it to live there?
> ...


I hate to be a "maybe" bearer of bad news but much of the salmon is mislabeled and sold out of greed that way. Try to buy fish with the skin on--whole.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I live in Alaska, off the road system near a little fly-in lake with my two sons. No grid electricity. My sons and I haul our water from a spring or the lake. It's very different from life in the lower 48. An outhouse isn't so bad --- no bathroom to clean!  It's cold in the winter, and full of mosquitoes in the summer, but there are ways to deal with both. In some ways, life up here in the bush is hard, but it's beautiful and peaceful. I love the solitude and freedom.


----------



## Rock1463 (Nov 28, 2012)

akhomesteader said:


> I live in Alaska, off the road system near a little fly-in lake with my two sons. No grid electricity. My sons and I haul our water from a spring or the lake. It's very different from life in the lower 48. An outhouse isn't so bad --- no bathroom to clean!  It's cold in the winter, and full of mosquitoes in the summer, but there are ways to deal with both. In some ways, life up here in the bush is hard, but it's beautiful and peaceful. I love the solitude and freedom.


Your blog is fascinating, but you haven't posted on it in over a year! Do you have a new blog at another link?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Rock1463 said:


> Your blog is fascinating, but you haven't posted on it in over a year! Do you have a new blog at another link?


Thank you, Rock. I just posted a quick update on the blog a little while ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's good you started the blog again. i found it fascinating. you're at the old homestead now. are you going to keep building the new cabin. do stay here and let us know how things are going. all the best to you and the boys. ~Georgia


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you. The boys and I are back out here. Lots of things to get sorted out, but I really hope I can find a way to get the log cabin built. Our old frame cabin was never meant to be permanent, and won't hold up much longer. Some friends have a guest cabin on the lake and have offered to let someone stay in it if he'll come out and help get the log cabin finished. I'll feed him good. The outside log walls are about 2/3 the way up, so there's lots more to do. I don't have the skills to do it myself.


----------

